# First oil change at 2800!!??



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, had my mk3 2.0 s line since middle December, has only done 2800 miles and has just popped up with oil change needed? Admittedly it had mostly been town driving, but surely this is rediculous especially with what they are going to charge me?

I believe in my mk2 (doing the same driving) my first change was at 14 months and 5000 miles.

Does this sound strange to anyone?


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Zepp85 said:


> Hi, had my mk3 2.0 s line since middle December, has only done 2800 miles and has just popped up with oil change needed? Admittedly it had mostly been town driving, but surely this is rediculous especially with what they are going to charge me?
> 
> I believe in my mk2 (doing the same driving) my first change was at 14 months and 5000 miles.
> 
> Does this sound strange to anyone?


Very strange, had my MK3 for nearly one and a half years, service information came up at around 9500 miles. That's doing majority motorway mileage and on the weekends putting my foot down and pissing people off


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

The first thing I noticed is that you've had the car 6 months. I'm wondering if it's just a coincidence or can a TT be configured for a 6 month service from new?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It does sound wrong somewhere. In my Mk2 I did nearly all town driving and oil change came up at 14 months with 14k on the clock. 
Did you from stock? Just wonder whether it had been sitting around somewhere for a few months with the clock ticking. 
See what your dealer says.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

I had my new mk3 TT roadster since early December 2015 and my first oil service came up at 1400 miles, almost exactly after 6 months (including the 30? Day notice countdown). And Audi wanted £160 for the pleasure!


----------



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah I will email the salesman I delt with and see what happens, it was from stock, but only had 20 odd miles on it when collected.

Bluntiger, what was he outcome of yours? Did you pay the £160 with Audi?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT has fixed (Annual) or variable servicing only.
https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/serv ... -audi.html

Has the car been sat for a long time before collection/pre-registered?


----------



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, no wasn't pre registered. Not sure how long the car had been with the dealership though.

Have emailed the salesperson I dealt with, hopefully here back tomorrow


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Zepp85 said:


> Yeah I will email the salesman I delt with and see what happens, it was from stock, but only had 20 odd miles on it when collected.
> 
> Bluntiger, what was he outcome of yours? Did you pay the £160 with Audi?


Mine wasn't a pre-registered car either but was a stock car so could account for the minimal mileage before a oil service.

No, I didn't get it done with Audi, I am lucky to have a good Audi specialist (Quattrotech, St Ives, Cambs.) near me who charged me £90 for the pleasure.

They are linked to the Audi system which is perfect so the service records are fully updated. They also told me that my car was subject to a recall which Audi didn't inform me about at all. I checked with Audi dealer and, yes, there was a recall which I took in to get completed FOC.

I have all my details on myaudi but was still not informed.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So its possibly worth checking how long's left before its first service when you buy a stock car in case it has been sitting around for a while. Servicing cost could then become a point of negotiation.

Just before I laid up my Mk2 for 5 weeks in May I recall that it had 3 months and about 3000 miles until the 2nd oil change was due. After being laid up when I started it up it told me the service was now due - in 0 days and 0 miles.
Maybe the algorithm which works out your servicing can't handle time when the car's sat around doing nothing.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Zephyr, I too don't do too many miles in mine so maybe it is triggered earlier my inactivity? It seems counter-intuitive but no way am I going to get another service inside 12 months and/or 5000 miles! Is there a function where you can check when the next service is due? Does anyone know?


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Bluntiger said:


> Zephyr, I too don't do too many miles in mine so maybe it is triggered earlier my inactivity? It seems counter-intuitive but no way am I going to get another service inside 12 months and/or 5000 miles! Is there a function where you can check when the next service is due? Does anyone know?


I cannot remember exactly where but I am sure I have found a screen that shows a countdown in miles and/or days to the next service. I will have a look today and post on here if nobody manages to beat me to it.


----------



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

I found this today, interestingly at the bottom there is an option to reset service interval.

So I'm starting to now believe this is the problem, if the car has been set up when arrived at garage. And has sat there for 4-5 months before I purchased, and has not been re set. It is on time for the 1year oil change its indicating. Still awaiting a reply from garage.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would have thought that clock starts ticking as it leaves the factory.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I've just checked what the servicing details are on the dash, seems to be the same as the A3, 2 years or 20000 miles which ever comes soonest. Obviously it's takes into account how the car is driven.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats not fully correct, if you do less than 10k/pa its recommend you have a fixed service schedule not variable...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

is that specific to this model? the A3 was serviced at the 2 year point as i was below 20k miles. i directly asked that question of the dealer, and he confirmed the serving would be the same 20k or 2 years whichever comes first.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My son took his A1 in for its first service at 4000 miles and10 months last week. When he went back to the dealer they told him that it's shouldn't have indicated a service yet so all they did was reset the service flag.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4433allanr said:


> is that specific to this model? the A3 was serviced at the 2 year point as i was below 20k miles. i directly asked that question of the dealer, and he confirmed the serving would be the same 20k or 2 years whichever comes first.


No, generic across the range.
https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/serv ... -audi.html


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TT owner has to know what they want, as there's just no consistency across the dealers. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, TT owner has to know what they want, as there's just no consistency across the dealers. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


Absolutely.


----------

